# New profile picture



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thought it was time to upgrade profile picture.
Son and sire


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

That's not brown fur on his front legs that were he pees on his self lol


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Lol yep we get that. That's a cute pic, he, your buck I mean must be very gentle.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea he is pretty calm
I'm glad I got him
Kids like him
He has it made 
King of the hill


----------

